# MacGregor 22 vs. Catalina 22



## lastmate

We''re looking for our first weekend lake sailer and have narrowed it down to an ''84 MacGregor 22 or an ''84 Catalina 22, both well-maintained. The MacGregor is much lighter--1800 lbs. vs. 2490 lbs, so easier to trailer and launch (draws only 6" with swingkeel up) but has built-in flotation--which does take away from interior space. We like the interior of the Catalina but it has no flotation and we''re wondering how it would sail in the light winds we get around here during summer (due to heavier weight), though Catalinas do seem to be very popular in this area. The Catalina would cost about $2,000 more but does have roller furling, a newer outboard, depth sounder, propane stove, sink, upgraded trailer, bimini, etc. and seems to have a higher base value--though it''s hard to find many MacGregors around of that era, most people don''t even realize there are steel-ballasted ones out there. The MacGregor has a lighted compass and knot meter (which the Catalina doesn''t have)and shade awning that can only be used while anchored. It has no stove and the slideout sink arrangement seems awkward and (though included) has been removed by the current owner since it seems to get in the way. Both boats have porta-potties and swim ladders. The MacGregor has a genoa, 110 jib and storm sail (which take up alot of room inside), while the Catalina only has the 110 jib on the roller-furling.
We would like decent performance but have a preschooler and are also concerned about safety and both my wife and I not having to both pay constant attention to the helm and sails. We''d mostly keep it docked at a local lake but would like to trailer it once or twice a year to Lake Erie, Kentucky Lake or somewhere else for a family trip. The Catalina is already docked at the lake we''d be using, and its owner will be continuing as a member of that sailing club, while the MacGregor is about 140 miles away on a trailer and was mostly sailed in Lake Erie till 2 yrs ago.
Any advice or recommendations are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## lastmate

The Catalina is an ''87, not an ''84.


----------



## Sailormon6

Either the C22 or the Mac22 will be easy to tow, set up and launch. My first small cruiser was a C22, and I once towed it to Michigan and back from southern Ohio with an old 6 cylinder Rambler. 

Compare the weight and workmanship of the two boats and their hardware, and you will find the C22 to be stronger and somewhat better built. 

The Catalina''s small jib will give you decent performance on a light-air inland lake, but I would suggest you negotiate with the seller for a price reduction of a few hundred dollars to help you buy a 130% or 150% jib. The 110% jib is o.k., but a larger jib will help in light air. 

In 25 years of sailing, I have never known of either a C22 or a Mac22 that sank, although I''m sure it must have happened somewhere. Most small cruising boats don''t have flotation, because it occupies too much interior space that could be used for storage and other purposes, and because, in my opinion, it just isn''t crucial to safety if the occupants have pfd''s. Those boats are designed to be sailed in more protected waters, where you are close to shore at all times. 

There is a MacGregor website, but it seems to be relatively inactive and of very limited usefulness to owners. There is also a Catalina 22 website, and it is extremely active, and loaded with thoughtful suggestions for repairs and upgrades, and information about where to obtain parts and supplies.

Most people buy a smaller boat at first, and after a year or two they move up to a bigger boat. So, regardless of which boat you buy, be careful that you don''t pay more than the current market value for it in your area, so you won''t take too much of a loss if you decide to move up.

The sailing club at my lake (Brookville Lake in southern Indiana) is very sociable, and organizes lots of family picnics, raft-ups, racing, winter banquets and other events, and the membership cost is really nominal. You will get much more out of sailing if you join your local club.


----------



## bambam

the Macgregor was built in Costa Mesa CA the Catalina was built in either the old Morgan plant in FLa or Woodland Hills CA. For day sailing both are fine boats but there are many diferences in the boats. Macgregor is lighter due to thin glass in the hull where the C22 has much more glass this is one of the reasons for the extra flotation in the Macgregor. the Catalina has more weight in the kell this means it will not heel as quick as the Macgregor but in light breezes the Macgregor will be quiker, it all comes down to what do you like if well maintained they are both good boats.
I have sailed both and am a present C27 owner and have sailed both many times on Newport Harbor I will admit I lke the feel of teh catlina more but this is up to you. I would sugest reying both find out what you like.
I do not know if Macgregor still builds the 22 but catalina has one of the best support systems of any manufacturer out there this could save on $$ and frustration. What ever you decide best of luck and enjoy.


----------



## sailingdog

Personally, I'd go with the Catalina... the roller furling makes using the genoa much simpler, especially if sailing short-handed. It is also quite likely to be the much better performing boat over a wide range of conditions. And finally, the larger interior is more toddler friendly IMHO. Finally, getting advice from the PO is going to be much simpler, since he's local to you.


----------



## PBzeer

SD - did you know this thread is 5 years old? (Couldn't resist that  )


----------



## sailingdog

damn.... guilty as charged... didn't check the dates.... but haven't had my coffee yet this morning. LOL

Taking a mental health day for the weather I see.


----------



## PBzeer

So far, may head out late this afternoon, depending on weather, and if I can get some sleep during the day. Could make Port Everglades sailing if the wind holds as predicted, by tomorrow afternoon. Then I won't have to deal with Miami.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd rather sail in slightly windier and nastier conditions, than motor in really pleasant ones... I hate motoring...


----------



## camaraderie

PB...save the offshore for tomorrow! What's wrong with Miami?? Anchor off Coconuut Grove and enjoy the scene then go out the cut and up to Lauderdale on an easy sail.


----------



## PBzeer

Too crowded for my tastes, mostly. But, I'll end up there if I need to. Best part of not having a schedule, go where, when, and if I wanna. 

If the weather is accurate (did I actually say that?), I'll stick here tonight and leave early in the am tomorrow.


----------



## saurav16

Are you guys writing these posts from your boats? If so how are you getting internet?


----------



## PBzeer

I am. I'm using Verizon Wireless through a PMICA card.

_Currently at Indian Key, Florida_


----------



## Cruisingdad

Where are you PB? If you are close to Sanibel, go up the ICW and stop off at Cabbage Key. Have a $10 burger, a $5 corona, a lot of bug spray and a good time. Put a dollar on the wall up by Buffett. 

You are a mobile tourist... now act like one!! (smile).

Hope you are doing well.

- CD


----------



## PBzeer

CD - I'm presently at Indian Key, between Lower and Upper Matecumbe Keys, on the ocean side (Hawk Channel). Inside route seems like it's meant for powerboats, not sailboats. Some really skinny water in there.

I'm not doing the touristy thing on this leg. I'll be back down here this winter and do it then. Right now, I just want to head north before Hurricane season starts.

_Currently at Indian Key, Florida_


----------



## Cruisingdad

Hurricane season? In Florida? Did not know there was such a thing! You sure?

- CD


----------



## PBzeer

It's the rumor I heard. Besides, I have to get to NC before Cam up and drives away


----------



## camaraderie

Lemme know when you get close so I can put her in gear!! (G)


----------



## otiscj37

*Cat.-22 vs. Mac. 22*

To most people the Cat.22 seems better finished off. But if you look close, and take some time, you will see the rigging on the Mac. 22 is much better. The side shrouds have chain plates(bolted to the hull), where the Cat 22 has them bolted to the deck? Yes they have doubles, but not as strong. I have fixed to many Cat. 22`s in my life! Also, there are 4 very small bolts that hold the keel on(you better be seeing they are tight!) Don`t care much for that(much to light weight for me), but the Cat. 25 is worst. Also, the Mac 22 sails better, and tows much better(take much less time to put up, and down at the lake.) It sits much lower in the trailer! Much easier to get in, and out when on the trailer. The wife will like the Cat 22 better? It is better looking. It does have a bigger V-berth(but you have to move the port-o-potty) I think the Mac 22 is also safer. I have had a few of each. Happy Sailing, Capt. Tony P. S. The M
ac will not sink!(there is a Cat. 22 at the bottom of our lake, that sank on it`s very first sail) Got hit by a blast of wind with the pop-top up(owner not that smart). I often wondered if they had good insurance on a bran-new boat?


----------



## skygazer

PBzeer said:


> SD - did you know this thread is 5 years old? (Couldn't resist that  )


And I'm reading it more than five years later than that, and finding it helpful.

When someone describes their experience with a boat, the real life experience remains valid and helpful virtually forever. Writing in a forum should be looked at as writing in an encyclopedia. The original poster becomes irrelevant.

If you wish to imagine you are only addressing the OP instead of the cyber universe for all time, then I believe you should only send private messages back and forth.

This is one of the most helpful sites I've found, filled with courteous, intelligent, insightful and highly experienced writers. I joined when I realized that time after time I ended up here when searching. I found that I began to choose this site first, because the info was superior.

I'm surprised however at how many "date Police" are playing "gotcha". I think when forums were new people didn't realize how a search would turn up every word written.

I think it's time to stop discouraging people from adding to older threads, it's actually helpful when they do to keep the knowledge organized instead of scattered all over. Disorganized libraries are almost useless.

That's my 3 cents - inflation.


----------



## puddinlegs

otiscj37 said:


> To most people the Cat.22 seems better finished off. But if you look close, and take some time, you will see the rigging on the Mac. 22 is much better. *The side shrouds have chain plates(bolted to the hull), where the Cat 22 has them bolted to the deck? *Yes they have doubles, but not as strong. I have fixed to many Cat. 22`s in my life! Also, there are 4 very small bolts that hold the keel on(you better be seeing they are tight!) Don`t care much for that(much to light weight for me), but the Cat. 25 is worst. Also, the Mac 22 sails better, and tows much better(take much less time to put up, and down at the lake.) It sits much lower in the trailer! Much easier to get in, and out when on the trailer. The wife will like the Cat 22 better? It is better looking. It does have a bigger V-berth(but you have to move the port-o-potty) I think the Mac 22 is also safer. I have had a few of each. Happy Sailing, Capt. Tony P. S. The M
> ac will not sink!(there is a Cat. 22 at the bottom of our lake, that sank on it`s very first sail) Got hit by a blast of wind with the pop-top up(owner not that smart). I often wondered if they had good insurance on a bran-new boat?


Eye yai yai... I can't believe that I'm going to respond to this thread... hmmmm... maybe I shouldn't, but just to let you know, boats that have their shrouds 'bolted to the deck' are in fact tied through the deck into a structural bulkhead. Shrouds 'bolted to the hull'... well.... it's one way to make a boat, but not a particularly popular one in the past 40 years. OK. Enough.


----------



## zumogo

am also looking for a trail able boat.. have to in mind the catalina 22 or the macgregor 26.
lol 2002 post.


----------



## ibsurfun

There are other realy good options that may be cost worthy as well like an O'day or Santana.
Santana's are built by W.D Shock another Orange county boat manufacture and I for got where they built O'days but having sailed all 4 boats it realy depends on what you would like.


----------



## mmm

I find these discussions very interesting - BUT - the people almost never come back to say " I bought this" " Like it for this reason" "Did or did not work" Have moved on to _____" etc... even more important in such an old thread that still comes up in a present day search!


----------

